# Experiencies about Meranom?



## ArticMan

Hello all,

I've been looking for New Komandirskie K-34 black GMT model from Meranom. They seem to be only place selling that model in titanium case. I found one thread from here where someone from Meranom explained a little who they are, but still I haven't found any experiensies about them. So I would be very greatful if somenone could share experiencies about dealing with them, if there is any...

That's the beauty I'm talking about


----------



## Sodiac

Don't know anything about them, but they have some interesting Vostok variations I've never seen before in different colors, like this Amphibia. They say shipping is $40.00 to $50.00 though outside of Russia? :


----------



## ArticMan

According that previous thread I mentioned that should be one of the new Vostok-models which are not yet in their stock.

There are three different choises for delivery as you can see from following screen capture. I wonder what that free one might be?


----------



## Mister Mike

They seem to be Vostok's factory outlet, right in Chistopol; hence the sneak preview of new Amphibia styles. Let's hope things keep humming @ the factory so we actually see these watches. Their prices are in line with Smirs and Solod, and they have a factory connection. I've checked them out in the past, and their selection wasn't great, primarily offering models targeted primarily to the home market. They now seem to be branching out, offering watches of more interest to the worldwide market (i.e. Komandirskies and Amphibias), and their representative has joined this forum. If they can offer international free delivery, they'll become a real force to be reckoned with.


----------



## ArticMan

Mister Mike said:


> They seem to be Vostok's factory outlet, right in Chistopol; hence the sneak preview of new Amphibia styles. Let's hope things keep humming @ the factory so we actually see these watches. Their prices are in line with Smirs and Solod, and they have a factory connection. I've checked them out in the past, and their selection wasn't great, primarily offering models targeted primarily to the home market. They now seem to be branching out, offering watches of more interest to the worldwide market (i.e. Komandirskies and Amphibias), and their representative has joined this forum. If they can offer international free delivery, they'll become a real force to be reckoned with.


Okay thanks, for information. Based on what you said I think that they can be trusted then...


----------



## meranom

Mister Mike said:


> ... If they can offer international free delivery, they'll become a real force to be reckoned with.


There is free international delivery available, if the price of watches is more then 100 USD.


----------



## domi

meranom said:


> There is free international delivery available, if the price of watches is more then 100 USD.


Thank you for the information. :-!
It is good to have you here!

We're all worried about Vostok and hope that everything will turn out well in the end. Best of luck to everyone involved!


----------



## ArticMan

meranom said:


> There is free international delivery available, if the price of watches is more then 100 USD.


Well I placed an order so we'll see. I chose registered airmail shipping instead of free because I tought it would be quicker... Is it?

I also ordered two extra leather straps (they said it's okay) by adding few words about that to comment box. I hope they get my message.

And yes, there is extra discount for watchuseek users as told:-!

I also noticed that there was Amphibia blue scuba dude on sale, 51$, for those who are interested.

Now the hardest part, waiting... I let you know what the watch is like when I get it.


----------



## Stone Hill

Sodiac said:


> Don't know anything about them, but they have some interesting Vostok variations I've never seen before in different colors, like this Amphibia. They say shipping is $40.00 to $50.00 though outside of Russia? :


Man I like that! :-!


----------



## Evgeny_the_watchman

This model produced ONLY in titanium case as in 340010. Thanks to you im founded incorrect info on smirs.com


----------



## ArticMan

Evgeny_the_watchman said:


> This model produced ONLY in titanium case as in 340010. Thanks to you im founded incorrect info on smirs.com


Well, you lost a deal for that... Smirs was the first place I looked for that watch.


----------



## ArticMan

Hello all, it's time to close case.

Watch arrived yesterday. I picked it up from customs and paid 33€ taxes witch makes total cost of 186€. What can I say....well I like it, a lot.

Everything went fine with Meranom. They responded very quickly to my emails and agreed to sell two extra straps which were packed into watch box. There might have been a language barrior between us because I asked for black leather with black stitching and I got black leather with red stiching. But to be honest, now when I'm wearing the watch with that black/red strap I'm happy that they made that mistake :-!. My recommendations for Meranom.

Here is couple of quick pictures.



















And link to gallery for more pictures:

http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/226476/1/Komandirskie K-34?h=dca02a


----------



## meranom

ArticMan said:


> I picked it up from customs and paid 33€ taxes


I the first time hear that it is necessary to pay the customs duties.

Thanks for buying!


----------



## Blue Lantern

Wow, great looking watch! Love the absence of a date.


----------



## Seele

meranom,

It depends on the country. Australia, for instance, if the value of each individual parcel is less than $1000, then it would be duty-free.


----------



## meranom

We estimate a parcel in 1300 Russian roubles (approximately 40 US dollars), mark it as "gift". And we thought that it is enough of it to avoid additional payments at customs.


----------



## ArticMan

That 33€ is VAT (22% in my case). Sometimes customs take parcels to check if there is something to declare or illegal stuff inside. I have bought mayby ten watches outside EU and this was first that ended up to customs. Mayby this parcel went trought X-ray and they saw there was a watch inside and they usually are worth more than 45€ which is a limit for VAT (they don't charge less than 10€). Packace itself was also bigger than other wathces I've ordered, so that might also have some effect.

Anyway watch is here and I'm happy with it. Price was decent and I always count possibility of VAT to price before buying. I'll write experiencies about watch itself later to new thread. 

Thanks for comments.


----------



## chas1869

Ordered a K34 from meranom.com on august 25. Moments ago I checked the order # with 2checkout.com and they said it hasn't been shipped.


----------



## meranom

chas1869 said:


> Ordered a K34 from meranom.com on august 25. Moments ago I checked the order # with 2checkout.com and they said it hasn't been shipped.


As I see - your order in USA already

I send to your private message


----------



## SergeiMironovichKirov

Dear Meranom:

I am also considering a purchase of new Komandirskie in a titanium case. 

Is this watch available with Russian characters on the dial (Командирские)? On your website you only show it with Komandirskie spelled in Latin characters.

Thank you in advance!

Уважаемый Мераном:

Я тоже подумываю о покупке новых Командирских в титановом корпусе.

Выпускается ли эта модель часов с русскими буквами на циферблате? На вашей странице в Интернете, эти часы показаны только со словом Komandirskie, написанным латиницей.

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## SergeiMironovichKirov

By the way, I am yet another happy Meranom customer from the USA. I bought a classic Vostok Amfibia from them several months ago. The watch was shipped the next day after I ordered it. If I recall right, shipping time from Chistopol, Russia to the US West Coast was something like 10-14 days.

Per my request, Meranom provided a Russian post tracking number. This number could be used to track the shipment inside Russia through either of the links below:

Russian interface:
ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð° Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸.

English interface:
ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð° Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸.

The same number could be used to track the shipment inside the US at the USPS web site:

USPS - Track & Confirm - Put our delivery information to work for you

However, in my experience, the only information that USPS displayed about this shipment was its final delivery, on the day when the shipment was delivered.


----------



## xzjn9p

SergeiMironovichKirov said:


> Per my request, Meranom provided a Russian post tracking number. This number could be used to track the shipment inside Russia through either of the links below:
> 
> Russian interface:
> ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð° Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸.
> 
> English interface:
> ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ð° Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸.
> 
> The same number could be used to track the shipment inside the US at the USPS web site:
> 
> USPS - Track & Confirm - Put our delivery information to work for you
> 
> However, in my experience, the only information that USPS displayed about this shipment was its final delivery, on the day when the shipment was delivered.


Thanks for the information. I am waiting for my meranom shipment. Russian post says my watch was exported on September 9. I'm expecting it any day now (I live near D.C.). Nothing yet on USPS.

I also ordered a Nato strap from Time Factors we'll see which gets here first.


----------



## meranom

SergeiMironovichKirov said:


> Dear Meranom:
> 
> I am also considering a purchase of new Komandirskie in a titanium case.
> 
> Is this watch available with Russian characters on the dial (Командирские)? On your website you only show it with Komandirskie spelled in Latin characters.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Уважаемый Мераном:
> 
> Я тоже подумываю о покупке новых Командирских в титановом корпусе.
> 
> Выпускается ли эта модель часов с русскими буквами на циферблате? На вашей странице в Интернете, эти часы показаны только со словом Komandirskie, написанным латиницей.
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


Только с латиницей.
Only with Latin characters.


----------



## meranom

You can use Post/EMS tracking - track-trace to track parcels.

We always update your orders with tracking numbers - please check emails from us - and find tracking numbers like RA......RU


----------



## Mister Mike

meranom said:


> Только с латиницей.
> Only with Latin characters.


I'm convinced that the K-34 would be the perfect Russian watch if they would only make a Cyrillic version. It's already a beautiful watch, but Cyrillic lettering would have me immediately reaching for my wallet. Now that Vostok seems to be on the path to recovery, I hope they get with the program!


----------



## komandirskie

ArticMan said:


> Hello all, it's time to close case.
> 
> Watch arrived yesterday. I picked it up from customs and paid 33€ taxes witch makes total cost of 186€. What can I say....well I like it, a lot.
> 
> Everything went fine with Meranom. They responded very quickly to my emails and agreed to sell two extra straps which were packed into watch box. There might have been a language barrior between us because I asked for black leather with black stitching and I got black leather with red stiching. But to be honest, now when I'm wearing the watch with that black/red strap I'm happy that they made that mistake :-!. My recommendations for Meranom.
> 
> Here is couple of quick pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And link to gallery for more pictures:
> 
> Dropbox - Photos - Online backup, file sync and sharing made easy.


Very nice watch, and the "mistake" strap looks great on it!

And I agree with what several others have said, Cyrillic would be even better.


----------



## Niccolo

I'm another happy Meranom customer. I ordered two automatic Komandirskies from them sent with tracking number to Ireland (where I was living at the time). According to tracking they posted the parcel the next day, 3 days to get to Moscow, 3 weeks in Moscow, then another 3 days to get to Irish Customs and my doorstep.


----------



## xzjn9p

Hmm the last entry on my Russian Post tracking page is this:

Экспорт 09.09.2010 16:54 104002 Москва PCI-2


Google translate says the first word is "exports." I took that to mean it was exported from Russia on Sept 9. Am I correct? or does this mean it is still in Russia in the export department.


----------



## tgerno

xzjn9p said:


> Hmm the last entry on my Russian Post tracking page is this:
> 
> Экспорт 09.09.2010 16:54 104002 Москва PCI-2
> 
> Google translate says the first word is "exports." I took that to mean it was exported from Russia on Sept 9. Am I correct? or does this mean it is still in Russia in the export department.


I think my package must be sitting next to yours. I couldn't figure it out and was thinking this was the Moscow hub where it would hop on a plane to the US. I hope your question gets answered as I'm curious where it goes from here as well.


----------



## xzjn9p

tgerno said:


> I think my package must be sitting next to yours. I couldn't figure it out and was thinking this was the Moscow hub where it would hop on a plane to the US. I hope your question gets answered as I'm curious where it goes from here as well.


I looked at my tracking again and at the bottom of the screen it says this:

Экспортировано: *Мелкий пакет заказной

* Which translates to exported: small package customized

I guess mine is somewhere between Moscow and Virginia


----------



## tgerno

Mine does not have that additional status, so maybe yours is on the plane. I think you can track it via the USPS tracking tool once it hits the US.


----------



## xzjn9p

tgerno said:


> Mine does not have that additional status, so maybe yours is on the plane. I think you can track it via the USPS tracking tool once it hits the US.


its underneath the detailed information. See the attached


----------



## mgscheue

Mister Mike said:


> I'm convinced that the K-34 would be the perfect Russian watch if they would only make a Cyrillic version. It's already a beautiful watch, but Cyrillic lettering would have me immediately reaching for my wallet. Now that Vostok seems to be on the path to recovery, I hope they get with the program!


Me too. I think it's a beautiful watch and I know I couldn't resist if it had Cyrillic lettering.

Another happy Meranom customer here, btw: two Amphibias this year quickly delivered to Michigan.


----------



## meranom

Translated russian post tracking page for example

Google Translate

Just change in link on your tracking number.


----------



## xzjn9p

:-!Getting closer (via USPS)

Label/Receipt Number: RA...........R U
 Service(s): Registered Mail™
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 7:31 am on September 21, 2010


----------



## peacemaker885

Congratulations. I just completed mine. Hope it ends well.


----------



## tallthinbear

Ordered my Komandirskie K-34 from Meranom on 14th September 2010, watch was shipped from Chistopol on 15th September 2010, received the watch today on 27th September 2010.:-!

Very good turnaround considering shipment was from Chistopol --> Moscow --> Hong Kong....By Russian Post! & it was free because of the above USD100 purchase promotion comes with free shipping!|>

Way to go, Meranom!;-)

b-)

P.S. e watch ROCKS!!


----------



## melville

I wonder why Meranom is not in the "Where to buy a Russian watch" list?


----------



## CASD

I just ordered a orange Amphibian Ministry after shipping and WUS discount, which was about a 5% discount it came to $64.55 but after going through their crazy checkout system which did a money conversion to/from ? CAD (Canada Dollars) and charged me $69 USD and some change, I notified Meranom's of this but they don't seem to be in a hurry to fix this, So I might be buying from Solod's again in the future :think:


----------



## meranom

CASD said:


> but after going through their crazy checkout system which did a money conversion to/from ? CAD (Canada Dollars) and charged me $69 USD and some change, I notified Meranom's of this but they don't seem to be in a hurry to fix this, So I might be buying from Solod's again in the future :think:


We wait answer from 2checkout


----------



## meranom

melville said:


> I wonder why Meranom is not in the "Where to buy a Russian watch" list?


Because there are very high price to become sponsors of WUS


----------



## CASD

meranom said:


> We wait answer from 2checkout


Ok thanks.. I never recieved any info from you so I thought nothing was going to be done..


----------



## peacemaker885

Great my watch arrived yesterday! Everything went smoothly, and I was informed every step of the way: from the moment I placed and order to the shipping date and now its here.


----------



## meranom

Meranom shipping map.


----------



## newmannoggs

I'd like to add my few cents worth of utterly positive rant! I recently ordered two Ministry-cased Amphibia from Meranom. The experiece was wonderful from first enquiry to arrival! Communication was rapid and in excellent English, I could track the watches from Chistopol to Moscow (via Kazan) using supplied translations from the Russia Post site. AND the watches arrived in New Zealand (yes, here at the very bottom of the world!) in just *thirteen days!!!*

The watches are perfect and I am left with a great impression of Meranom and Vostok!


----------



## peacemaker885

I've posted to this and would just like to add another +1! I hope meranom keeps up the good work.


----------



## Slant

Another happy Meranom customer here! Russia to Ontario Canada in about 2 weeks & that's including customs delay on the Canadian side.

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## FatButWeak

Quick questions: Does anyone know any Meranom coupon codes? The watchuseek code expired. Also, how much is shipping to USA (Florida) for one watch? How about for two? If they ship two watches for the price of one, it makes Meranom a lot more attractive than some of the other sellers, even where the other guys have a better selection. (how can the factory store not have the widest selection? Very few ministries on the web site)

Thanks!


----------



## peacemaker885

Hi FatButWeak - meranom ships by weight. It was $8 shipping for me from Chistopol to Los Angeles.


----------



## CASD

Just got my orange Ministry.. it was shipped 9/28 Looks great and is more orange in real life then pic's I saw here, it is not a basketball orange.. more like tangerine... Wife thinks it's to nice for work.. Heck with her all my watches aren't good for work :think:


----------



## meranom

FatButWeak said:


> Quick questions: Does anyone know any Meranom coupon codes? The watchuseek code expired. Also, how much is shipping to USA (Florida) for one watch? How about for two? If they ship two watches for the price of one, it makes Meranom a lot more attractive than some of the other sellers, even where the other guys have a better selection. (how can the factory store not have the widest selection? Very few ministries on the web site)
> 
> Thanks!


1. We have renewed the coupon till November, 1st 2010.
Use "watchuseek" code.

2. We pay for weight for shipping by russianpost - one watch Amphibian for example (weight approx 210 grams) approx 8 usd. Two (420 grams) - 13 usd.

3. On a site models which are presented is available or the next 2-3 days will be accessible to sale. You can choose model on a site vostok-inc.com (but there there are models which are not made for a long time already or they are not present available) and then to look for them on meranom.com. If you have not found model interesting you can write us the message and we will try to find this model.


----------



## melville

I can tell you that Meranom really topped my experiences with etailers. I recently bought K-34 from Meranom and when I opened the caseback I notised the rubber gasket was broken. I notified Meranom about the problem and two weeks later I received a new gasket.

Thank you very much for outstanding customer service!


----------



## vsls

Did the code expire today? Because I get a msg that it's invalid.


----------



## meranom

Updated discount - it work till 31 dec 2010


----------



## vsls

Thx meranom! I will try to buy my first Vostok really soon.


----------



## cuthbert

Yes, I think that for Xmas I'm gonna get an Amphibia 1967 from Meranom...if they still have that model in stock...


----------



## Pilot Error

I ordered a Vostok from Meranom on Oct 16 it was shipped Oct 20. Today the USPS told me that its lost. They said Meranom has to initiate a search on their end. I sent them an email. I'm kinda upset, and I was planning on more business with them. Let's see what happens...........


----------



## Pilot Error

Well, the USPS has managed to lose this parcel twice. It popped up on the radar 180 miles from here 4 days ago. It should have been here the next day. After a 48 hour search, the post office gives me a phone number for consumer affairs? what now? I guess I tell Meranom that it's officially lost..... any comments?


----------



## Senignol

If the USPS loses a consignment, that is hardly Meranom's fault...surely your argument is with the postal service.


----------



## iconchia

Just want to add to the postive feedback on Meranom. I ordered a K-34 a couple of weeks ago and chose the shipping mode with tracking. The route out of Russia was quick and efficient. But after that, I kind of lost track of the parcel. I waited patiently for another week or so, thinking that it might be stuck at the custom. Today, I went to check with my accommodation administer and lo and behold, the parcel has been sitting there for a week already! 

Anyway, I got my watch and thanks to Meranom for answering my questions promptly. This was the first time I bought a Russian watch and I'm definitely going to be a return buyer. Unfortunately, I missed this post and hence did not get the Watchuseek discount =(

I've one question though. The strap is a bit too long for me, even after the inner most hole. How do I shorten the strap? Which end do I cut? Thanks


----------



## Pilot Error

Guess what? it shows up today without any warning. Needless to say I was relieved and pleased. BTW I never had any issue with Meranom, they were always quick to respond and willing to help. Regards


----------



## meranom

iconchia said:


> But after that, I kind of lost track of the parcel. I waited patiently for another week or so, thinking that it might be stuck at the custom. Today, I went to check with my accommodation administer and lo and behold, the parcel has been sitting there for a week already!


You can get your tracking number on our site (for registered customers) - in "My order history"


----------



## geo1267

Great Service! I ordered a K-34 from Meranom about a month ago. Chose registered airmail was given tracking number right away and delivery was attempted 2 weeks later. Of course it took me five more days to make it to the post office to sign for the package.....I am looking to purchase an Amphibian next and I will definitely order it through Meranom


----------



## Trabi_skoda

Is there a new coupon code for Meranom, or has this opportunity passed.


----------



## meranom

Coupon is working


----------



## vp70m

Are the Kamandirskie K-34 [2426/350006] currently in stock? The website appears to show they are not. If not, when might they be expected? I got all excited and pulled the card out and everything!
Thanks.


----------



## meranom

vp70m said:


> Are the Kamandirskie K-34 [2426/350006] currently in stock? The website appears to show they are not. If not, when might they be expected? I got all excited and pulled the card out and everything!
> Thanks.


sorry - out of stock and not produced now


----------



## arktika1148

meranom said:


> sorry - out of stock and not produced now


Really ????

Are new models coming to replace them ?


----------



## vp70m

Any other titanium or military-style automatics in the pipeline?


----------



## meranom

Titanium 340010 only stock in very limited quantity


----------



## FlyByNight40

meranom said:


> You can get your tracking number on our site (for registered customers) - in "My order history"


Quick question. If you check out as a visitor, can you go back after the fact and register to track your order? I ordered a blue scuba dude (amphibia 710059) back on Feb 1st and in my excitement I didn't register. I can't wait to receive it!!


----------



## vp70m

meranom said:


> Titanium 340010 only stock in very limited quantity


Ordered mine a few minutes ago!

Thanks meranom!


----------



## meranom

We waiting for Turbina now


----------



## hb5

To be honest, very nice watch and I am glad Vostok continues with developing new watches.


----------



## michele

They look much better "in flesh". Unfortunately the $400,00 lost in the "Uzbekistan bathblood", are forcing me to put a brake on watch purchases.


----------



## Seele

meranom said:


> We waiting for Turbina now


Meranom,

That looks like a serious challenger in the field of sports watches internationally; being a model in the new Amfibia line, I trust that the construction is not the same as the classic Amphibia; to a nerd like me that would be a little less desirable, but it should appeal to the "unwashed masses" if promoted properly!


----------



## aramis109

I was interested in a watch and tried "watchuseek" coupon code- it took but didn't take anything off the total. Are there restrictions to the coupon that I am perhaps not meeting...?


----------



## JRMTactical

It apparently doesn't show up until you go all the way thru the checkout procedure. Carla just used it today and it worked for her.


----------



## aramis109

Thanks for the reply. Do you know offhand the % off? Otherwise I guess I'll find out the hard way (and then hide the evidence from the Warden!)


----------



## JRMTactical

No, I didn't ask her, she just said that it worked. Sorry.


----------



## arktika1148

aramis109 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Do you know offhand the % off? Otherwise I guess I'll find out the hard way (and then hide the evidence from the Warden!)


It's always been 5% for me, whether that's changed as havn't bought yet this year.


----------



## vp70m

I think it was 3% last week...


----------



## VA-Andy

Too bad for me. Bought two watches last night, including an Amphibian Classic and K-34, and missed the free shipping deal. Next time.


----------



## meranom

del


----------



## VA-Andy

VA-Andy said:


> Too bad for me. Bought two watches last night, including an Amphibian Classic and K-34, and missed the free shipping deal. Next time.


Appreciate these guys very much. Already reached out to me. If the watches are as good as the service, I am going to be a very happy customer.


----------



## meranom

We have got two last dials from the special order is made for Sevmash Factory Sevmash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Please do not hesitate. Just choose the case (710, 420, 060) and make an order.


----------



## Seele

meranom said:


> We have got two last dials from the special order is made for Sevmash Factory Sevmash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Please do not hesitate. Just choose the case (710, 420, 060) and make an order.
> View attachment 678440


This has got to be as exclusive as can be! b-) Out of curiosity: what's the combination ordered by Sevmash?


----------



## nectarios73

only dials? not inside watches?


----------



## meranom

nectarios73 said:


> only dials? not inside watches?


We will make the watch with Sevmash dial in the chosen case (710, 420, 060).

Only one dial now in stock


----------



## jose-CostaRica

meranom said:


> We will make the watch with Sevmash dial in the chosen case (710, 420, 060).
> 
> Only one dial now in stock


what a beautiful dial!!! I would love to see the dials design and production process at Vostok, the drawings are so cool.


----------



## JRMTactical

meranom said:


> We have got two last dials from the special order is made for Sevmash Factory Sevmash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Please do not hesitate. Just choose the case (710, 420, 060) and make an order.
> View attachment 678440


Meranom,

What will the price be for the completed watch? $87.71? I was thinking that was maybe just the dial alone..COOL! Will that be with the 'NEW STYLE BEZEL' or the old 'Dot-Dash' bezel? I think I may just have to get one!


----------



## 10 ATM

Anybody know what name/type/class sub this is?


----------



## WelshWatchNut

K222 (K162) 'Papa Class' attack sub possibly?

Soviet submarine K-222 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 10 ATM

A little more digging reveals that the sub on the dial is the *Yury Dolgoruki*, Borei class ballistic missile sub (built by Sevmash)
(The sucessor of the Typhoon class of "Red October" fame)


----------



## vp70m

If anyone is interested, it appears that the watch that started this thread, the New Komandirskie K34 Titanium GMT, is back in stock at Meranom!


----------



## meranom

View attachment 781402


----------



## hb5

I have to say very good, especially first model in the second row! 

PS: Is it possible to buy in your store spare dials for regular Amphibia, exactly scuba dude dials?


----------



## meranom

hb5 said:


> I have to say very good, especially first model in the second row!
> 
> PS: Is it possible to buy in your store spare dials for regular Amphibia, exactly scuba dude dials?


hello
yes - please write to me what your needed


----------



## hb5

These kind of dials for example...maybe I would change the dial in the future on my Amphibia...


----------



## meranom

please write in private


----------



## hb5

Done.


----------



## cestommek

Thanks!


----------



## frantsous

I ordered 2 watches from Meranom last 2 months.

About shipping, all is fine: good packaging and fast delivery.

About the watches, I am a little disappointed.

Let me explain:

1) I ordered the red sea and I received one with a scratch on the bezel. As the watch is difficult to find, I didn't not complain, but Meranom should have seen it and replace it. Or at least advice me before sending.

Here is the watch with a NATO (the scratch is difficult to show on pictures)









2) I ordered later the Scuba orange. I received it last week. And again, scratches but on the case closed to the lugs. 
But this time this model is not so rare and I could find it somewhere else. So the scratches are not deep and not very visible (this is why I did not return the watch), but people should verify better the watches before sending them.

So next time I will order again if the watch can be find only there, but for a common Vostok, I will prefer ebay because it is easier to complain with the feedbacks.


----------



## GlenRoiland

There are many good places to get the common Vostok watches on the bay. I like zenitar as well as a few others.


----------



## Oldheritage

Those new Turbine models look great! Any idea of the pricing and when these might be available?


----------



## arktika1148

Oldheritage said:


> Those new Turbine models look great! Any idea of the pricing and when these might be available?


Wondering the same.
btw meranom has a new site layout....and selling V.E. If it was just the 24..'s I could understand as I'm still not convinced the early models were made elsewhere, but the newer sieko's ??? What's going on


----------



## cestommek

arktika1148 said:


> Wondering the same.
> btw meranom has a new site layout....and selling V.E. If it was just the 24..'s I could understand as I'm still not convinced the early models were made elsewhere, but the newer sieko's ??? What's going on


+1


----------



## meranom

frantsous said:


> So next time I will order again if the watch can be find only there, but for a common Vostok, I will prefer ebay because it is easier to complain with the feedbacks.


Please be noted that Meranom is the same "easy to complain" as E-Bay. We accept all the feedback, return and change or repair if it is needed.


----------



## frantsous

meranom said:


> Please be noted that Meranom is the same "easy to complain" as E-Bay. We accept all the feedback, return and change or repair if it is needed.


OK, I will write to the customer service and we will see if it is the same easy way than ebay.

For information, here is some pictures of defects. Again, I will say it: I think the items should be verified better before being sent abroad.


----------



## Bobzep

Man! If those marks were made at the factory, some people just aren't doing their jobs. Slip-ups can always occur, but the ultimate buyer shouldn't see them!


----------



## frantsous

Bob Bethell said:


> Man! If those marks were made at the factory, some people just aren't doing their jobs. Slip-ups can always occur, but the ultimate buyer shouldn't see them!


For the Nemo watch, the marks should be made at the factory during the strap installation, I guess.

About the red sea, it is different and as the film protection just covered the screen and not the bezel also, meranom could have done it.

Anyway, the watches arrived in individual amfibia nice boxes, so the marks were done before the post packaging by Meranom.


----------



## meranom

frantsous said:


> For the Nemo watch, the marks should be made at the factory during the strap installation, I guess.
> 
> About the red sea, it is different and as the film protection just covered the screen and not the bezel also, meranom could have done it.
> 
> Anyway, the watches arrived in individual amfibia nice boxes, so the marks were done before the post packaging by Meranom.


Please send the watches back. We will cover all the postal expences. We are so sorry for inconvinience, caused.


----------



## medicus2013

Does Meranom still offer free shipping for orders over $100? I was getting ready to place an order that was well over $100 but the site was still trying to charge me a shipping fee for either Russian or EMS delivery... Anyone purchased something recently and can chime in on this?

Thanks


----------



## meranom

medicus2013 said:


> Does Meranom still offer free shipping for orders over $100? I was getting ready to place an order that was well over $100 but the site was still trying to charge me a shipping fee for either Russian or EMS delivery... Anyone purchased something recently and can chime in on this?
> 
> Thanks


Added.


----------



## cestommek

Please!!
Vostok! please, a new edition of this...

(Pic from FLO_mac)









:-d:-d


----------



## vp70m

Received my K-34 GMT today, couldn't be more pleased with the watch, the packaging, and the speed of delivery. I was not able to track the shipment once it left Russia, but that was a minor concern. I did pay for shipping, which was disappointing, as the value exceeded the amount that should have triggered free shipping, but I was too excited to delay ordering this watch, as it's the one that first got me interested in Russian watches!


----------



## frantsous

vp70m said:


> . I did pay for shipping, which was disappointing, as the value exceeded the amount that should have triggered free shipping!


Me too!!! One times $12.80 for order of $170 and one time $$18.06 for order of $190 

So $30 of shipping for 2 watches with scratches


----------



## frantsous

meranom said:


> Please send the watches back. We will cover all the postal expences. We are so sorry for inconvinience, caused.


Thank you for the offer, but I hate to have to pay again to send back watches (expensive from Canada with tracking and insurance). So as the watches are working correctly and the defaults are cosmetics (scratches), I would prefer to be partially reimbursed or have $$$ discount on next buy.


----------



## meranom

frantsous said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I hate to have to pay again to send back watches (expensive from Canada with tracking and insurance). So as the watches are working correctly and the defaults are cosmetics (scratches), I would prefer to be partially reimbursed or have $$$ discount on next buy.


PM-ed


----------



## meranom

Watchuseek coupon code work again.
And now registered users can earn reward points and spend them in our store


----------



## jose-CostaRica

meranom said:


> Watchuseek coupon code work again.
> And now registered users can earn reward points and spend them in our store


that's great! how does the reward points work?? I see that all watches say *Reward Points: 5

*thanks!


----------



## meranom

Hello.
I will explain.

5 reward points = 5%, if price in reward points = 100

Registered user buys one watch.








Use coupon code









Make purchase









We add to his account after buying reward points.
He gets reward points.









The next time he can apply these reward points to pay for purchases and make a discount of 5%.
















He spends his reward points, but we have to add additional reward points.








Now, many of our customers have accumulated reward points. They may get a discount on the purchase of the next watches.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

meranom said:


> Hello.
> I will explain.
> many of our customers have accumulated reward points. They may get a discount on the purchase of the next watches.


great explanation and let me tell you super great initiative!! thanks a lot


----------



## cestommek

Thanks!


----------



## meranom

For registered users on out site.

Now if the watch is out of stock, you can add them to a waiting list. If the watch will appear in the store, you will receive a letter.


----------



## zauberflo

Hi ! I wanted to share my experiences with meranom. I orered the komanirskie titan an everything worked very well. Meranom shipped the day after my order. I can give a a+ for this shop and will buy there again. Greetings from Austria, Florian


----------



## Matusalem_1324

meranom said:


> Watchuseek coupon code work again.
> And now registered users can earn reward points and spend them in our store


Hello, is the code still working? When I add watch to cart and/or go to checkout there is nowhere to enter discount code. If anyone has successfully used above code pls let me know how.
Cheers


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Matusalem_1324 said:


> Hello, is the code still working? When I add watch to cart and/or go to checkout there is nowhere to enter discount code. If anyone has successfully used above code pls let me know how.
> Cheers


They told me that discount codes were disabled.


----------



## Matusalem_1324

jose-CostaRica said:


> They told me that discount codes were disabled.


Thanks for letting me know, how long ago was that?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Matusalem_1324 said:


> Thanks for letting me know, how long ago was that?


Sure mate! ... mmm not sure I would say some months ago... practically since they activated the "reward points"


----------



## dgm9

i bought a watch from meranom on october 30 and got the watchuseek discount (5% IIRC), so it's been discontinued in the last month.


----------



## meranom

Recently almost nobody used this code. Proceeding from it we think that participants of a forum prefer to buy watch in other places, and even not official dealers.

You really need a discount code?
if so, we can activate it again. 
but please recommend our site to the friends and in the blogs and pages.


----------



## Matusalem_1324

dgm9 said:


> i bought a watch from meranom on october 30 and got the watchuseek discount (5% IIRC), so it's been discontinued in the last month.





jose-CostaRica said:


> Sure mate! ... mmm not sure I would say some months ago... practically since they activated the "reward points"


Thanks for letting me know guys



meranom said:


> Recently almost nobody used this code. Proceeding from it we think that participants of a forum prefer to buy watch in other places, and even not official dealers.
> 
> You really need a discount code?
> if so, we can activate it again.
> but please recommend our site to the friends and in the blogs and pages.


thanks for the reply, it's good to hear direct from online venders. I don't "really need" a discount code, but it would be nice, though if we are talking about need, I don't really need another watch either, though it also would be nice ; )
With or without a discount code hopefully I will order something over the next few days. Your site is competitive with other sites and it appears like you respond to any problems on that come up on the forum.


----------



## slowcoach

meranom said:


> Recently almost nobody used this code. Proceeding from it we think that participants of a forum prefer to buy watch in other places, and even not official dealers.
> 
> You really need a discount code?
> if so, we can activate it again.
> but please recommend our site to the friends and in the blogs and pages.


 In the excitement of the purchase I always forget to enter coupon codes anyway, if the watches slip through customs under the cover of darkness then I am more than happy. :-!


----------



## chris.ph

iive just had a look on the site and according to what im seeing everything is now free shipping which makes them about a tenner or $15 cheaper than the christopol shop on the bay, ive just got to save a little now for a couple of scuba dudes


----------



## iamsupersam

Dear Meranom, how long will the free shipping offer be for? 

I hope the new dial design amphibia on your facebook page will be out soon too.


----------



## meranom

Free delivery is offered while for Classic Amphibians and Komandirskie.


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery

chris.ph said:


> iive just had a look on the site and according to what im seeing everything is now free shipping which makes them about a tenner or $15 cheaper than the christopol shop on the bay, ive just got to save a little now for a couple of scuba dudes


When I ordered mine in September the watch + shipping was 69.08 in total with the coupon code. The watch arrived in 2 weeks and I was very pleased with the service.


----------



## Neolithium

Well thanks to this thread I'll be ordering my first auto from Meranom, I have a feeling I'll be getting a few different Amphibian Classics. Seems like the reviews are universally positive around here for the shop.


----------



## DolleDolf

Don't forget to load up on its less pretentious but arguably better sister! The humble komandirskie! With or without military fetishism dial, always the best mechanical watch value inthe world, and with its smaller case it wears more practially IMO. Where my own fibbies have been, shall we say, not entirely trouble free, the dirskies have taken everything that harsh conditions in suburban (well, more ex-urban) life in the USA can throw at it! (I.e. the beach and the waterpark with the kids!)


----------



## vp70m

I've ordered all three of my Vostoks from Meranom, a 710 Dude, and both of the black titanium-cased New Komandirskis. I have had zero issues with ordering, shipping, and the watches themselves. I would recommend Meranom without hesitation.


----------



## Funkyman

Just ordered a 420 blue dude. The free shipping is a good enough discount for me :-! b-)


----------



## Neolithium

I'm just waiting on mine to ship. Can't wait to get my Ministry Zissou


----------



## meranom

Turbina Meranom.com
it is possible to add in a waiting list.
on next week I hope will be on sale.


----------



## Perdendosi

I am on the waiting list! I hope the free shipping continues, because I might order a Turbina + another Ministry!


----------



## meranom




----------



## frantsous

meranom said:


> View attachment 903561


Very nice! it seems the strap size is 22mm, no? I hoped it would be 20mm, but seems bigger.

I think a dial without date could be nicest.

Anyway, I will try it


----------



## meranom

Width without winding crown (9-3) - 42 mm
Height with lugs (12-6) - 49 mm
Vintage leather strap - 22 mm width, 122+83 mm length


----------



## slowcoach

meranom said:


> Width without winding crown (9-3) - 42 mm
> Height with lugs (12-6) - 49 mm
> Vintage leather strap - 22 mm width, 122+83 mm length


Perfect. b-)


----------



## quercusile

I order one amphibia last monday and I still have not news about shipping. Therefore, 5 days after purchasing and the watch is still in Meranom facilities.


----------



## meranom

quercusile said:


> I order one amphibia last monday and I still have not news about shipping. Therefore, 5 days after purchasing and the watch is still in Meranom facilities.


PM me your order number


----------



## kore

I was about to order amphibia 710 for $69.50 but now the price is raised to 71.92
Why did meranom raise the price? Will it be any xmas sale?


----------



## meranom

kore said:


> I was about to order amphibia 710 for $69.50 but now the price is raised to 71.92
> Why did meranom raise the price? Will it be any xmas sale?


the system of reward points works.


----------



## quercusile

meranom said:


> PM me your order number


PM sent


----------



## frantsous

meranom said:


> Width without winding crown (9-3) - 42 mm
> Height with lugs (12-6) - 49 mm
> Vintage leather strap - 22 mm width, 122+83 mm length


Thank you!!!!


----------



## quercusile

quercusile said:


> PM sent


Problemas solved. Thank you very much, Meranom!!


----------



## Neolithium

My Amphib seems to have left Russia today. God help the watch, it's in the hands of Canada Post soon. Very glad I went with Meranom though, even around this busy time of year everything went quickly.


----------



## Horologic

If I order a K34 from Meranom, does it come with the red colored retail box and warranty card and everything ?

I'm itching for a 2415/340008.


----------



## meranom

Horologic said:


> If I order a K34 from Meranom, does it come with the red colored retail box and warranty card and everything ?
> 
> I'm itching for a 2415/340008.


yes


----------



## Horologic

meranom said:


> yes


Lovely pictures. I want one. I sent you paypal funds for it. I selected free shipping.

Please send me a good watch ! Thanks Meranom.


----------



## meranom

only a few pieces left in stock 340008 and 340004


----------



## Horologic

I like the 346009 too. 

Do sold out watches come back often ?


----------



## meranom

346009 out of stock - not produced


----------



## Funkyman

Just took delivery of my Blue Scuba Dude today (12 hours ago). So far my expectations have been met, I'm pretty impressed with the watch so far (I'll write a review and then a link to it).

For those wondering how long it might take to arrive, my shipment info looks like this [note my shipping was free not sure if that has any bearing on how long it took]:

-Payment was received on the 7/12/12.
-Didn't receive e-mail with tracking number so I sent a PM (on WUS) to meranom, he gave link to tracking (also informed me that my account on the meranom website has a link - doh!).

(This next part is how I'm interpreting it, I could be wrong)
-13/12/12 it left meranom factory, arrived at the local post office (?)
-15th it arrived at the regional post office (?)
-17th it arrived at Moscow.
-From the 17th-28th it moved around Moscow (was scanned 4 different times in Moscow). Left Moscow 28th

After that the tracking stops.

Be patient guys, it'll take a while (for me - paid on the 7/12/12, arrived on my door 15/1/13) but it will get there. Meranom was a pleasure to deal with, I look forward to purchasing more from him/them/you when you have a free shipping offer (on certain items) again.


----------



## meranom

Thanks!

the order was made on Friday.
so processing began on Monday.

Moscow - the last point in Russia. Further export also should start be traced in some days on a post site of destination country.


----------



## meranom

new 090 series added in stock
photos on site soon


----------



## Perdendosi

Excellent.
You had some facebook photos with the 090 series. One had a matte, brushed case. The other was a blue face with a brown leather strap. Will you be selling those, or are these the only three models?



meranom said:


> new 090 series added in stock
> photos on site soon


----------



## jose-CostaRica

meranom said:


> new 090 series added in stock
> photos on site soon


yeah!!! will be great to have the matte versions


----------



## samael_6978

Will 340003 be back in stock?


----------



## meranom

samael_6978 said:


> Will 340003 be back in stock?


not produced in current time
you can add it in waitlist on our site.


----------



## meranom

Perdendosi said:


> Excellent.
> You had some facebook photos with the 090 series. One had a matte, brushed case. The other was a blue face with a brown leather strap. Will you be selling those, or are these the only three models?


We are selling only polished case with bracelet and three types of dials.

The factory planned to make the sandblasted cases as well, but made the polished ones first. Will see.


----------



## Perdendosi

meranom said:


> We are selling only polished case with bracelet and three types of dials.
> 
> The factory planned to make the sandblasted cases as well, but made the polished ones first. Will see.


I will probably buy one of these models, but I vote for sandblasted case to be made too-- I would definitely buy!


----------



## frantsous

I like very much the 100 case, but I will buy a 90 case because I am curious 

Do the bracelet is a 22mm one?


----------



## Stone Hill

Man those are something. That top one really is nice.


----------



## meranom

also 090 available with very good leather strap (20 usd)


----------



## meranom

photos of 110 110 Meranom.com


----------



## akay56

hi meranom
was interested in acquiring an amphibia.
i want to ask whether the 420379 dial design (new style scuba dude in blue background) is available in the ministry case.
thanks and regards
ash


----------



## Perdendosi

Akay56--
Welcome.
For what it's worth, I have the 420379, and I think it's only OK. In comparison to the Meranom photos, the watch doesn't have applied numerals, just painted on numbers. (Confirm with Meranom that that is still the case, but I'm pretty sure the applied numbers are out.) And the scuba design is just a little to soft. If I would do it over again, I think I'd get:
Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 710059 Meranom.com

Just my two cents.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Perdendosi said:


> Akay56--
> Welcome.
> For what it's worth, I have the 420379, and I think it's only OK. In comparison to the Meranom photos, the watch doesn't have applied numerals, just painted on numbers. (Confirm with Meranom that that is still the case, but I'm pretty sure the applied numbers are out.) And the scuba design is just a little to soft. If I would do it over again, I think I'd get:
> Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 710059 Meranom.com
> 
> Just my two cents.


what? so no more applied numerals on those dials too??? common!!! everything is printed only today... what a shame


----------



## Horologic

Got my K34 340008 today. What a nice surprise. It came double boxed. And the interior box was wrapped in bubble wrap and newspaper. 

Dealing with Meranom was easy. I had a tracking number with 48 hours of placing order and sending funds. It took about 3 days to reach Kazan, and then about 2 weeks to show up in Moscow, and then a day for customs clearance and 6 days later arrived at my house. So all total, around 3.5 weeks from order to delivery, faster than I expected and a big savings over EMS shipping. 

As I said, the watch was securely packed, and I noticed all of the warranty paperwork is properly filled out and stamped. Great experience from Meranom. I'm sure I will buy from them again.


----------



## meranom

Please be noted
please notice: new 090 bezel only for *090, 100, 110 models
*on other amphibians it blocks a *crown

*


----------



## Unikagen

Looking at the Meranom website right now. Gonna pull the trigger on a Komandirskie. Now to find one with a nice dial...

Are there any 22mm Komandirskies? Or are they all 18mm? I still have a lot of 22mm straps laying around.


----------



## meranom

All classic Komandirskie come with 18 mm strap.
22 mm straps fit to classic Amphibian with cases: 710, 100, 110, 090


----------



## Ludovic Montgomery

Dear Meranom,

is it possible to purchase the hands from the Amfibia 1967? Would it fit a normal Amphibia?


----------



## vp70m

With the newer Bezel installed on the 710 case, does it actually keep the crown from functioning, or does it just hamper access to it?


----------



## meranom

Ludovic Montgomery said:


> Dear Meranom,
> 
> is it possible to purchase the hands from the Amfibia 1967? Would it fit a normal Amphibia?


sorry -no


----------



## meranom

vp70m said:


> With the newer Bezel installed on the 710 case, does it actually keep the crown from functioning, or does it just hamper access to it?


keep the crown from functioning


----------



## chris.ph

do you sell the the vostock watchstrap pins meranom as i cant find any anywhere?


----------



## Perdendosi

chris.ph said:


> do you sell the the vostock watchstrap pins meranom as i cant find any anywhere?


I don't mean to talk out of turn, but any springbars should work (22mm or 18mm). I know I have lots of springbars on my Vostoks that aren't from Vostok.

You can buy them on Amazon individually:
2 Stainless Steel 22mm Spring Bar Watch Band Pins for Attaching Band to Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
Spring Bar Pins For Attaching Watch Bands To Watches Stainless Steel Men Length 18 MM Thickness 1.5 MM Set of 2: Watches: Amazon.com

Or a whole set:
Amazon.com: SE Professional 360 Piece Spring Bar Set For Watches JT6322WP: Watches


----------



## Perdendosi

meranom said:


> Please be noted
> please notice: new 090 bezel only for *090, 100, 110 models
> *on other amphibians it blocks a *crown
> 
> *


Thank you for the information!


----------



## chris.ph

cheers mate ive got a load of 18mm and 22s but the vostock ones seem a lot stronger than the norm and i would trust the vostocks more on my growing little russian collection


----------



## meranom

Vostok pins thickness 2 mm

Usual china pins thickness 1,5 mm


----------



## chris.ph

but where can i buy them from meranom??


----------



## meranom

Vostok Watch Springbars 22mm Meranom.com
Vostok Watch Springbars 18mm Meranom.com


----------



## chris.ph

cheers meanom


----------



## meranom

wus2013 coupon


----------



## Unikagen

I just ordered a 420307. I used the "wus2013" coupon for a little extra off. My first Russian watch! I chose this dial because I figured a Russian watch needs to look Russian, and what's more Russian than fighter jets and red stars right?  I paid $78,25 (converted from Euro) in total. In hindsight it would've been cheaper to order in Dollars and let Paypal do the conversion though. :/
View attachment 979481


----------



## meranom

dont let Paypal make conversion.
please choose another option 
View attachment 979510


----------



## pwalsh21

meranom said:


> dont let Paypal make conversion.
> please choose another option


Why shouldn't we let PayPal make the conversion?


----------



## meranom

pwalsh21 said:


> Why shouldn't we let PayPal make the conversion?


those who pays in USD can not worry

How to avoid Paypal currency conversion / foreign exchange fees on eBay for international purchases | Thinkbox


----------



## slowcoach

Just ordered the Ministry Schooner, just under 6GBP off (coupons+WUS) plus free shipping.

Now I will have to go and get some Deck Shoes and a Captains Hat to really play the part. :think:




Vostoks are just so much more than just a watch. :-d


----------



## azura123

Does anybody noticed meranom has free shipping promo?


----------



## GlenRoiland

*Re: 969m1 oakl*



Jordynpojl70 said:


> Concluding Women will want to ensure they are noticed pertaining to understand more about exactly which of you lindsay usually and going to be the girl's professional wisdom rather than as well as for what she wears oakley sunglasses. and with the BlackBerry Bold 9900 mulberry sale, High class brands of hiking boots for a male and even hiking boots also a lot of women take care about this aspect even though designing hiking a pair of boots Buying an all in one pair to do with Merrell hiking a pair of boots promises durability. and I not only can they recommend you this Moncler available on the internet store Beats By Dre.Related articles: 803e6 tiffany outlet l1a11 443w8 oakley sunglasses You shouldnt drop for sit 860t0 pandora jewelry We know k4s23


what?


----------



## emoscambio

GlenRoiland said:


> what?


It is already reported as spam....


----------



## GlenRoiland

emoscambio said:


> It is already reported as spam....


How can one report something as spam?


----------



## emoscambio

On iPad/iPhone running ForumRunner, "Report" is together with "share,edit,quote" under the V button. In a normal browser, it is a triangular road sign with exclamation mark at the bottom LEFT of each post.


----------



## slowcoach

Meranom are now offering an extended warranty option on their site. :think:


----------



## meranom

For the most impatient spy photos, leaked to the network


----------



## Arizone

meranom said:


> For the most impatient spy photos, leaked to the network











That is lovely! Will the bezel be available separately?


----------



## hb5

I like it! Only please, put good lume this time because that is only one thing which you lack in comparison with competition.


----------



## cestommek

Beautiful!! |>


----------



## Mister Mike

Dammit, I just ordered my RR before the switch to paddle hands!









Actually, I don't mind the standard hands on the Radio Room as they're correct for a them anyway, but these hands will be great for the classic Tonneau dials...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

new paddle hour, minute hands, new seconds hand! new caseback!!! man those look awesome!!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073741831.109495199063164&type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...896.1073741831.109495199063164&type=3&theater


----------



## cestommek

I agree. The standard hands looks great on RR ;-)


----------



## OCDood

I recently had my first experience buying from Meranom and couldn't be happier with the way things went. 

I ordered a 2414A movement and a Classic Komandirskie strap, as long as I was buying something. They shipped right away and sent me the tracking number. 

The price was very reasonable and my order arrived in approximately 2 weeks (much sooner than I expected it), well wrapped for shipping, and in good shape. There weren't any custom dues or tariff I needed to pay when it arrived either.

I'm planning on placing another order with them in the coming week.


----------



## frantsous

Bought a lot of watches from Meranom: never had a problem.


Just one thing: I asked when we could buy dials alone again. No answer, no news ........


----------



## silversquirrel

Some dials are on the Meranom.com website.
I ordered some dials, case, bezels to upgrade some of my amphibians. Hope to hear about them soon: got confirmation of order, but no tracking yet, after 1 week. (Meranom Order ID: #5249)


----------



## jose-CostaRica

frantsous said:


> Just one thing: I asked when we could buy dials alone again. No answer, no news ........


since when? as long as I know you just need the dial number and meranom will sell it to you


----------



## frantsous

jose-CostaRica said:


> since when? as long as I know you just need the dial number and meranom will sell it to you


One week ago (august 23th). I gave the dials numbers and asked if I could buy them: no answer.


----------



## touringpro

silversquirrel said:


> Some dials are on the Meranom.com website.
> I ordered some dials, case, bezels to upgrade some of my amphibians. Hope to hear about them soon: got confirmation of order, but no tracking yet, after 1 week. (Meranom Order ID: #5249)


I've ordered 2 watches from them in the past month, and in both cases they shipped 7 business days from the date of the order although I got confirmations right away. BTW, transit time was 2 weeks to No. Cal.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

frantsous said:


> One week ago (august 23th). I gave the dials numbers and asked if I could buy them: no answer.


jmmm. I think they just missed it. try again


----------



## meranom

Hello
I was on vacation and returned only yesterday


----------



## bertispain

Meranom are you going to sell 090 case, type 1967, with these paddle hands? I am waiting for this combo...


----------



## amphibic

bertispain said:


> Meranom are you going to sell 090 case, type 1967, with these paddle hands? I am waiting for this combo...


I am also waiting 
I think too many vostok fans are waiting...

090 case, dial without numbers, paddle hands...
waaoov 

very similar to my old toneaus!
we need one more thing: brushed case (not matte)...


----------



## JonS1967

amphibic said:


> I am also waiting
> I think too many vostok fans are waiting...
> 
> 090 case, dial without numbers, paddle hands...
> waaoov
> 
> very similar to my old toneaus!
> we need one more thing: brushed case (not matte)...
> 
> View attachment 1208573


I just order a polished 090 (non-numeral) yesterday from you but would have much preferred a brushed (not matte) finish. I would likely buy another one if it was available with paddle hands and a brushed finish. Might as well throw in a stainless bezel too


----------



## silversquirrel

JonS1967 said:


> I just order a polished 090 (non-numeral) yesterday from you but would have much preferred a brushed (not matte) finish. I would likely buy another one if it was available with paddle hands and a brushed finish. Might as well throw in a stainless bezel too


what you describe exists! Its the 1967 tribute Amphibia! Its just a little more expensive.:-d


----------



## amphibic

vostok factory should be make another limited bunch of 1967 tribute with acrylic crystal...


----------



## JonS1967

silversquirrel said:


> what you describe exists! Its the 1967 tribute Amphibia! Its just a little more expensive.:-d


I am a happy owner of the 1967 tribute. But its not a watch I want to wear to the beach or in the pool with my kids hanging all over me. I will use my 090 as the tool watch it is intended to be. For me a true brushed (rather than matte) finish would be more desirable than paddle hands but why not have both?


----------



## the.growler

Arizone said:


> View attachment 1207089
> 
> 
> That is lovely! Will the bezel be available separately?


Stunning! When will this watch become available?


----------



## Mister Mike

And they're coming out with a very limited edition Antimagnetic 2409 Radio Room (only 10 pieces)!


----------



## DerangedGoose

I see on the Meranom website that the 090SE has paddle hands, but I would prefer the numberless dial found in the standard 090916. Is it possible to order a watch like this?


----------



## Mecano

Just ask them via email.


----------



## YOWdiver

Got the Meranom 110se with the khaki strap and SS bezel. Very nice watch. Very unique. It has overthrown my Seiko auto and Jackson as my daily beater. Keeps decent time, runs a bit fast but within the manufacturer limits. Meranom was very good with following up throughout the purchase, definitely recommend them.


----------



## hnguyen

How long does it normally take to get the watch from Meranom? I used the guest checkout for a watch on 1/10/2014 and until now the only email i received was the receipt for your payment to Bujalov Dmitry([email protected]) from Paypal - no order confirmation email or anything like that.


----------



## Mecano

I got my 090 from Meranon after 7 days (Russia to Greece) .


----------



## meranom

hnguyen said:


> How long does it normally take to get the watch from Meranom? I used the guest checkout for a watch on 1/10/2014 and until now the only email i received was the receipt for your payment to Bujalov Dmitry([email protected]) from Paypal - no order confirmation email or anything like that.


Parcel was sent on 1/11/2014
Info with tracking number was sent on 1/13/2014, because the post office is closed on Sunday (they also need a break from the endless sending parcels)


----------



## brandon\

Meranom, how do I check the status of an order? Thanks.


----------



## meranom

brandon\ said:


> Meranom, how do I check the status of an order? Thanks.


If you registered on site, just login and check status.

If you dont received email wiht tracking info, just check spambox

If no email in spambox, write to us.


----------



## brandon\

Thank you.


----------



## Astute-C

I did plenty of research about where to buy Vostok watches from. As Meranom were the only company selling the Special Edition models I went with them. To cut a long story short I ordered a few watches from them. One took about 14 days to arrive, one took slightly longer and one took nearly 60 days! However they did reply when I emailed and I cannot fault the quality of the product. I would buy from them again without hesitation.


----------



## watchloco

My shopping experience was seemless eventhough I placed my order very close to the start of the Sochi Olympics. I received a confirmation email quickly, I was able to track my shipment online and I received the package in a good turnaround time. It arrived safe and sound across the pond! The SE is spectacular.


----------



## Patnmand

My order took around 3 weeks to the UK. I was very happy with the communication and the watch. I'd definitely use them again.


----------



## theinterchange

I received my order a month after placing it, give or take a few days. I SHOULD, and I repeat, SHOULD have received it over a week sooner than I did, but USPS decided to send my 'Dirskie on a cross-country trip before delivering it. (they sent it from NYC to LA and then to Orlando...) Communication was nearly instant (I sent them an email and had a reply within five minutes!), and the processing of my order was updated quickly via email and on the site. I will be buying from Meranom again, highly recommend!

Randy


----------



## 2Channon

I am looking forward to getting my watch that I ordered in February. Meranom sent it right out but the Russian Post is taking FOREVER! They sent a message to the USPS on March 11 saying they are preparing to send it. It has never made it to the USPS. 16 days and waiting. The USPS told me to have Meranom contact the Russian Post to open an investigation. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of this,


----------



## mutantmoments

My 090 took about 3 weeks, pretty much as expected, but based on previous experience of buying from Russia that was quite quick to the UK


----------



## 2Channon

Mine arrived today. I got a little impatient with the snail mail but the watch is very nice. Meranom was great and stayed in touch with me the whole time. All in all a good experience. Would like to deal with them again.


----------



## Cabatisto

When Meranom ships via Russian Post is tracking available? What happens if the parcel got lost, do they offer some kind of warranty?


----------



## Cabatisto

Just ordered a couple of Amphibias a few days ago. One is on the way, the other still processing. 
Fine, now I just hope that nothing goes wrong with italian customs..


----------



## meranom

Cabatisto said:


> Just ordered a couple of Amphibias a few days ago. One is on the way, the other still processing.
> Fine, now I just hope that nothing goes wrong with italian customs..


you can write in PM


----------



## armorius

Simply perfect... fast to France !!!


----------



## Gunnar

I accidentally ordered the same watch twice, but they were super fast in refunding the extra order. My Komandirskie is still in processing, what has been the average turnaround time from order to dispatch? Impressed with the pre-sales service so far!


----------



## bustercat

zero complaints at all. Even the race to grab new watches before the rest of you fools do is kind of fun, as is waiting for the the pack mules that russian post must be using to swim our watches across the atlantic, or the bored fat postal workers in NY who seem to be using them for paperweights for a few days before sending them on their way.

Nothing like seeing that package covered in cyrillic stamps in the mail!

Will definitely keep buying from them. Absolutely love their SE and hope they never stop coming up with new ones.


----------



## armorius

My Experiencies ? Que du bon for the moment !!!


----------



## Gunnar

I am patiently waiting my shipping confirmation, I don't mind if a pack mule delivers it, I will feed it and send it home via the Eurostar


----------



## WFH

Just ordered a 100 Amphibia and a a separate dial for a little project that should be completed in a few weeks. 

Has anyone ordered a separate dial? Does it significantly slow the process? Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar

I'm not sure, the standard turnaround time seems to be around a month.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

WFH said:


> Just ordered a 100 Amphibia and a a separate dial for a little project that should be completed in a few weeks.
> 
> Has anyone ordered a separate dial? Does it significantly slow the process? Thanks!


I ordered a new RR from Meranom, 19 days from Moscow to PA. They sent the wrong dial color. I e-mailed to ask if they would send the proper color and I will swap it out and send the original back. Meranom shipped the right color and told me to keep the original. The dial shipment took 13 days to get here.

Excellent service and prompt communication, fast shipping.

|> For Meranom


----------



## Gunnar

I can't wait for my shipping confirmation, I'm only in the UK and have been looking forward to this watch for weeks  Does anyone know if the watches are sent from stock or from the production line? I have been watching some youtube videos about Vostok Watches and I am very impressed.


----------



## lucky watch

I think they come to you direct from Meranon. Usually in and out of Russian customs same day. Best delivery I had for the UK was 11 working days and the fun bit is tracking it. b-)


Gunnar said:


> I can't wait for my shipping confirmation, I'm only in the UK and have been looking forward to this watch for weeks  Does anyone know if the watches are sent from stock or from the production line? I have been watching some youtube videos about Vostok Watches and I am very impressed.


----------



## Steve_O

I ordered an Amphibia 100 plus extra bezel on the 26th June, arrived exactly 2 weeks later! Really happy with the service and will definitely use again.


----------



## Gunnar

I guess I'm just seeing how it goes so I can budget more if my experience is good


----------



## pantazis2010

Great watches, great service, immediate reply to all questions (although a bit laconic but understandable with all the emails and workload they must have), constant tracking of the parcel and the expected 2 weeks delivery from Chistopol to Thessaloniki. Will definatelly buy again and again...


----------



## kev80e

Really pleased with my first Russian buy.








Looks even better than I expected and delivery of about 2-3 weeks was not bad .


----------



## watchik

Just received this watch from them:









No issues with meranom, but it takes forever for the shipment to come which of course is not their fault - I am in the US and it took over a month.


----------



## Gunnar

Sorry for the delay in responding, my Komandirskie did arrive after about two weeks shipping. Fantastic packing, slight cosmetic fault on the inside of the face, but otherwise I'm happy. Crazy loose crown head when you unscrew it to adjust though! Paired it with a nato strap


----------



## DChamp

Are there any discount codes for Meranom going on right now?
I'm looking at a Komandirskie K-34 2416/340010 right now but they're not in stock.
Hopefully as soon as they come in, I'll get one as I think it's gorgeous, although I wish the case were just a bit smaller. (be gentle, first post here!)


----------



## jose-CostaRica

kev80e said:


> Really pleased with my first Russian buy.
> View attachment 1630972
> 
> 
> Looks even better than I expected and delivery of about 2-3 weeks was not bad .


Really nice! well done, those Vostok handcrankers are super reliable and very very accurate

using Tapatalk!


----------



## TB9

ordered a operation desert shield-storm komanderskie 58 days ago and still waiting. tracking report says it still hasn't left Moscow and meranom hasn't been answer e-mails so I don't know what to think is this normal if my watch was stolen in Moscow post office then what . that's the last place tracking showed it to be.


----------



## andrewm7

I cannot speak highly enough of Meranom, they are always great with communication!


----------



## Perdendosi

DChamp said:


> Are there any discount codes for Meranom going on right now?
> I'm looking at a Komandirskie K-34 2416/340010 right now but they're not in stock.
> Hopefully as soon as they come in, I'll get one as I think it's gorgeous, although I wish the case were just a bit smaller. (be gentle, first post here!)


DC welcome! It's a little sad that your first post was buried in a long-running thread, and we missed it. Glad you are looking here, and glad you like Vostoks! But be warned--buy one and you won't stop! (I have a half watchbox full of just Vostoks....).
Meranom was still honoring the WUS2013 code, which is good for 2% off. They also give you rewards points, which add up quickly if you make frequent purchases....


----------



## chi5

ArticMan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking for New Komandirskie K-34 black GMT model from Meranom. They seem to be only place selling that model in titanium case. I found one thread from here where someone from Meranom explained a little who they are, but still I haven't found any experiensies about them. So I would be very greatful if somenone could share experiencies about dealing with them, if there is any...
> 
> That's the beauty I'm talking about


 WARNING No buyers protections as you are paying them directly unlike ebay or amazon. Ordered a watch for the first time and defrauded of $108.
Its been more than 2 months, still no delivery nor they've the decency to response or refund.


----------



## chi5

Mister Mike said:


> They seem to be Vostok's factory outlet, right in Chistopol; hence the sneak preview of new Amphibia styles. Let's hope things keep humming @ the factory so we actually see these watches. Their prices are in line with Smirs and Solod, and they have a factory connection. I've checked them out in the past, and their selection wasn't great, primarily offering models targeted primarily to the home market. They now seem to be branching out, offering watches of more interest to the worldwide market (i.e. Komandirskies and Amphibias), and their representative has joined this forum. If they can offer international free delivery, they'll become a real force to be reckoned with.


WARNING SCAMMED by MERANOM No buyers protections, ordered a watch for the first time and no delivery even after 2 months.
They don't have the decency to respond nor do they care. No refund.


----------



## meranom

chi5 said:


> WARNING No buyers protections as you are paying them directly unlike ebay or amazon. Ordered a watch for the first time and defrauded of $108.
> Its been more than 2 months, still no delivery nor they've the decency to response or refund.


 You ordered Classic Amphibian 710059 for 69.90 dollars with shipping and now write that you cheated at $ 108.
The order was paid on August 3 and was sent on August 5.
We wrote to you, that in recent times there are delays with the delivery of shipments to foreign buyers. Some orders that were sent in June, were delivered only in September.
After two weeks after sending already begun to write to us about that the parcel is not delivered.


----------



## Skeptical

chi5 said:


> WARNING SCAMMED by MERANOM No buyers protections, ordered a watch for the first time and no delivery even after 2 months.
> They don't have the decency to respond nor do they care. No refund.


Forgive me if I see some irony in posting here, a 27 page thread of mostly positive experiences...to which I can add my own. I've ordered twice from Meranom with no issues. Russian post is indeed quite slow (both shipping and receiving) but that is perfectly well known. I would advise you to calm down, but since your only posts appear to be smearing a well-known and respected seller, I don't think there's any point.


----------



## JonS1967

Skeptical said:


> Forgive me if I see some irony in posting here, a 27 page thread of mostly positive experiences...to which I can add my own. I've ordered twice from Meranom with no issues. Russian post is indeed quite slow (both shipping and receiving) but that is perfectly well known. I would advise you to calm down, but since your only posts appear to be smearing a well-known and respected seller, I don't think there's any point.


I completely agree with Skeptical as I too have had multiple great experiences with Meranom. The Russian post is slow and Meranom has no control over this. If you merely email him with your concerns I'm certain he'll respond promptly with possible solutions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchassasin

Well to be honest i can somewhat understand the anger of chi5, he is waiting already two months for his watch. I was in the same mood when my order from Russia went missing. But to accuse Meranom of scamming people is unfair, it is the fault of the Russian postal agency. Meranom can start a investigation regarding the missing package and this will probably take months because the missing parcels list must be huge.


----------



## Coug76

My experience with Meranom has been excellent. 

On the other hand, Russian Post shipping has been horribly frustrating.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## Chascomm

chi5 said:


> WARNING SCAMMED by MERANOM No buyers protections, ordered a watch for the first time and no delivery even after 2 months.
> They don't have the decency to respond nor do they care. No refund.


Hi Chi. Welcome to the forum. Where in the world do you live?

And have you seen this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/massive-delays-russia-post-2266641.html


----------



## lucky watch

You really think a dealer, that brings us exclusive models like the SE range, is a scammer? I have loads of watches from Meranom. Patience is a virtue.................:-d
Go checkout the Facebook page.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Just curious when Meranom is going to restock?


----------



## SinanjuStein

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Just curious when Meranom is going to restock?


There were some whispers about the Neptune SE being up for sale again in january.

And boy am i going to spring for that green one like a panther.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

using Tapatalk!


----------



## odshowtime

I've personally been waiting since 8/9 for my meranom order to ship. TWO MONTHS. I can't even get it into the post roulette. Meranom has replied to my inquiries, which is nice. However they've had my money for two months without shipping the watches. These were x-mas presents ordered in August and I don't know if they'll get here in time!

I can't believe I'm the only one on this forum experiencing these unreasonable wait times. Does anyone else have this problem with meranom right now? I don't know what to do this is ridiculous.


----------



## meranom

Factory has problem with production of watches
In August-September factory was on vacation, now factory began working
We can refund or you can wait


----------



## mibby

I have bought three watches plus a few other bits from Meranom. One watch was dead on arrival, but I returned it and it came back mended. Everything I have ordered has arrived, even though the Russian post is sometimes very slow. So well done! 

Stock levels are an issue, though. I would have bought more, but the watches I want are frequently out of stock.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Meranom, please restock your inventory. It is strikingly empty like GUM was in late Gorbachev time...


----------



## jose-CostaRica

hey my Scuba Dude cap + Amphibia 100 case arrived!... I really like the cap, but if I could change something I would make the frogman logo bigger or would bring "BOCTOK" to the front. The 100 case is really nice! I just gotta mention that it arrived with 1 spring bar only  anyway nothing really important for me.


----------



## mattbeme

"I can't believe I'm the only one on this forum experiencing these unreasonable wait times. Does anyone else have this problem with meranom right now? I don't know what to do this is ridiculous."


-- I have also been waiting for parts for 2 months. I do not blame Meranom for the factory delays but I hope they can begin to maintain higher levels of stock. I suppose that by keeping stock levels low, they are spending less on buying stock, and perhaps this helps to keep their prices lower. I don't know. Unfortunately for Meranom, if they don't have the items in stock, buyers have to go to the ebay sellers. I do not understand how the Vostok supply system works.


Matt


----------



## odshowtime

mattbeme said:


> -- I have also been waiting for parts for 2 months. I do not blame Meranom for the factory delays but I hope they can begin to maintain higher levels of stock. I suppose that by keeping stock levels low, they are spending less on buying stock, and perhaps this helps to keep their prices lower. I don't know. Unfortunately for Meranom, if they don't have the items in stock, buyers have to go to the ebay sellers. I do not understand how the Vostok supply system works.
> 
> Matt


It looks to me like they finance their inventory purchases with customers' cash.

I don't want to create problems for Meranom or slander them here, but I wanted to know if anyone else is having the same problems. The bottom line is that their prices and their selection are second to none. And they have been responsive. I was warned that the watches were on 10-30 day back order. I did not think I would be charged immediately and then wait more than double that time. I would never have created the order if I knew this would happen.

I understand things are different in that part of the world and I want to be respectful. However, in my opinion, I don't agree with some of these practices. Still it appears that it is up to me to decide whether to continue to wait for the great products they sell at great prices, or to take my money elsewhere. I will have to decide that myself, as they have indicated above. I am fortunate to have that option at this time, especially since I'm pretty sure my paypal buyer protection has expired.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist

I've been waiting a month for a 420. They send me notice that it shipped, but I can't find out where to get the tracking info. If it gets here, great. If it doesn't, I'll be very happy that it was such a cheap watch.


----------



## pacocandano

PATIENCE MY FRIEND....IT WILL ARRIVE AND YOU WILL ENJOY A BEAUTIFUL TIMEPIECE!


----------



## BizzyC

I just received another package from Meranom - no issues. In fact, I've ordered at least five times from them over the past couple of years without incident. It does take awhile but it's coming from Russia - not Amazon. I actually don't even think about it or count the days, when it shows up, it shows up. It's usually a pleasant surprise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

1. odshowtime said: _"......I'm pretty sure my paypal buyer protection has expired."
_

-- we actually have 180 days : to quote PPal: *Account Protection*

"You're not liable for unauthorized purchases made from your account if you file a report within 60 days. (this is probably the '60 days' you were thinking of) 

If you decide to open a dispute, be aware that you must open it within 180 days of the date you made your payment."

____________________________________

2. odshowtime said: _ "It looks to me like they finance their inventory purchases with customers' cash."
_
_ "I did not think I would be charged immediately and then wait more than double that time. I would never have created the order if I knew this would happen."
_
_ " I don't agree with some of these practices"

_-- I agree with you! From now on I will not place an order unless I see that the items I want are actually _in stock_ or can at least be produced in a _reasonable _amount of time.

I think it is better for a business to only take a _deposit _from a customer to place an order for items not in stock.

____________________________________

Bottom line for me: I do believe Meranom when they state that the Vostok factory is behind on their orders or had 2 months vacation etc. etc. However, this entire experience is making me nervous and I will not place another order unless there is some sort of guarantee that the item I want is in stock or can be produced within 30 days of my order being placed. I am going to believe that August and September are bad times to place an order for an item not in stock so in the future I will wait until October or order before July. Meranom states that many of the items not in stock will take between 10-30 days to be produced. I will expect this promise to be fulfilled in future orders.

I will continue to support the Russian watch making industry and support the Russian watch sellers that are recommended here on WUS. This includes Meranom. They need our support. However, I also want the sellers to continue to improve their communication with us, the buyers.

Matt


----------



## jose-CostaRica

This might sound rude... but if you are not used to the Russian way and if you are not willing to commit the buy and forget about it for at least 2 months minimum... then my friend Russian watches are not your thing. I've been buying Russian watches since some years now and I already know what will happen so I buy and forget about it... suddendly one day around 2 months later the package is at my door, directly from Russia directly from the Factory and I'm a happy customer. One thing is true... the package will arrive.

using Tapatalk!


----------



## oak1971

Modern business practice is to not carry inventory, that goes for just about every sector in every economy it's called LEAN.


----------



## Hartig

I never buy things on "pre-order" because it's never reliable unless there's a* very* specific date mentioned, so that's not just Meranom.

I haven't had any problems with Meranom, shipping time Russia-Sweden is usually exactly the same as US-Sweden, about 1 week.
The majority of that time is spent in the Russian export center.


----------



## mattbeme

It is very fair and appropriate for some of us Vostok buyers to encourage the sellers to try to improve the production and supply system. I have been purchasing Russian watches for some years and I have been patient with the slow system, however I also believe that if there is a possibility that the system can be improved, then we need to openly discuss and criticize the system. If we remain silent or remain continually and completely forgiving of the problems, then there will be little incentive for the sellers to try to improve their business or the production system of their suppliers. If there is absoultely nothing the sellers can do about the problems, we will understand. 

The most popular items need to be kept in stock. Any seller who has been selling for a few years knows which items are most popular.


----------



## mattbeme

We are all defending and supporting Meranom, do not misunderstand this. We are also asking for improvements.


----------



## Hartig

I do agree.

I have noticed that the SE models seem to sell out very fast, long before the (apparent) demand is met?

Wouldn't it both be more economical and customer-friendly to make more of the popular models, instead of launching new ones every couple of months or so?


----------



## mattbeme

Hartig, I agree with all your statements.


----------



## ThePossumKing

oak1971 said:


> Modern business practice is to not carry inventory, that goes for just about every sector in every economy it's called LEAN.


and it will be the downfall of modern civilization.

I love when a piece of equipment at work goes down and our LEAN process says to not keep extra parts in stock. So we call our distributor, who is using the same LEAN process, and also does not have the part in stock. So they contact the manufacturer, who are following a different path of LEAN, known as "just in time" inventory and they have to make the part. So we get 3 weeks of downtime waiting for a part for a 2 hour repair job and we get to listen to management scream because our competitor's exact same machine that makes the exact same part is up and running...


----------



## oak1971

I agree. It's silly.

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

Just in Time inventory and delvery (JIT).

I remember driving a massive 53ft. truck with sleeper cab about 300mi. to deliver 5 car interior carpets for an automotive assembly plant. That was a product of LEAN : Expensive shipping costs to drive a practically empty truck and downtime in the plant waiting for my delivery.


----------



## mattbeme

Before I am blamed for being a hypocrite by what I had posted on this other thread, please understand that I was only referring to the problems of the Postal system.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/where-buy-my-first-russian-watch-2396610-2.html#post20849442

Matt


----------



## ThePossumKing

mattbeme said:


> Just in Time inventory and delvery (JIT).
> 
> I remember driving a massive 53ft. truck with sleeper cab about 300mi. to deliver 5 car interior carpets for an automotive assembly plant. That was a product of LEAN : Expensive shipping costs to drive a practically empty truck and downtime in the plant waiting for my delivery.


We had the same thing when I worked at the railroad. Everyday we would send 2 complete trains to the GM plant in Janesville, Wisconsin with JIT parts for the Yukon assembly line. If the train was more than 2 hours late, the line would be down for lack of parts. One night one of those trains derailed outside the yard and shut the production line down for almost a week

Whoever came up with the LEAN process and the JIT process obviously never worked as a millwright or on a production line...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-lot

Hartig said:


> I do agree.
> 
> I have noticed that the SE models seem to sell out very fast, long before the (apparent) demand is met?
> 
> Wouldn't it both be more economical and customer-friendly to make more of the popular models, instead of launching new ones every couple of months or so?


If there were as many as could be sold I guess they wouldn't be special editions, just editions, but at triple the price.
Part of the appeal has to do with the exclusivity, allowing the prices to be much higher than the regular models.

It's no different than Ferrari limiting their production to 7000 cars a year to keep demand high, even though they could sell much more.


----------



## Hartig

b-lot said:


> If there were as many as could be sold I guess they wouldn't be special editions, just editions, but at triple the price.
> Part of the appeal has to do with the exclusivity, allowing the prices to be much higher than the regular models.
> 
> It's no different than Ferrari limiting their production to 7000 cars a year to keep demand high, even though they could sell much more.


They (SE) used to be only 30 dollars more but still just as limited, so I am not too sure about this reasoning. I think the new higher prices have more to do with production costs and economy rather than exclusivity.


----------



## Seamaster73

Stumbled on this discussion while browsing old threads on the forum, and just wanted to add my endorsement for Meranom.

I've bought half a dozen watches from Dmitry recently, including one special order, plus a few additional bracelets etc, and every transaction has been absolutely faultless. 

He's my first choice for Vostok. Buy with confidence.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

Meranom?? What is a Meranom???

Enviado desde mi EVA-L19 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rimmed762

If that wasn't a joke, then try meranom.com .

Vostoks, if I am correct, factory outlet ran by, again if I am correct, one of the head designer.

Very good selection with the great customer service.


----------



## Ragna

I always buy from Meranom (and chistopolcity.com ) .. and im a happy customer!

Yesterday i got another package from them

Enjoy 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsupreme

I read somewhere earlier on in the thread that meranom was giving discounts to watchuseek users? Is that still the case or are their prices as listed on the website firm?


----------



## mariomart

rsupreme said:


> I read somewhere earlier on in the thread that meranom was giving discounts to watchuseek users? Is that still the case or are their prices as listed on the website firm?


If you use the discount code "WUS2015" in the shopping cart before proceeding with the order you will receive around 3% discount. Every bit matters


----------



## rsupreme

mariomart said:


> If you use the discount code "WUS2015" in the shopping cart before proceeding with the order you will receive around 3% discount. Every bit matters


Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## unbosom

I Ordered an Amphibian Neptune SE 960B28 blue dial with blue bezel on Nov 27, 2017 and it shipped from Meranom on Nov 29, 2017. A day before placing my order I had placed an order for a 420 series amphibian from a different website that is also managed by Meranom, shop.vostok-inc.com; however this website did not have the Neptunes and when I discovered Meranom.com I asked them to cancel my previous order and that allowed me to place a brand new order for the Neptune. 

Dmitry at Meranom was extremely cooperative and helpful, he made the transactions fluid and fast and responded to all my queries. 

As as of today, I am still anxiously expecting to receive the Neptune any time now. I opted for normal shipping, from Chistopol to Toronto Canada. 

I assume their EMS option is run by the Russian postal service as well. Has anyone inquired about shipping via UPS or DHL?


----------



## Proliant

I just got my SE 150L07 in the mail from Meranom. The packing was good, nothing was damaged and it looks better in person than it did in pictures (in my opinion). Dmitry hasn't done me any wrong since the first time I ordered from him. There are other places to get Vostoks but none that have less hassles and still maintain reasonable prices.


----------



## unbosom

how long did shipping take?


----------



## Proliant

unbosom said:


> how long did shipping take?


In my case I ordered it November 11th and received it today December 11th.

Shipping is certainly variable but not really something the seller has any control over. I am still waiting for a 420 that I ordered before the 150L07 and it shows as sitting in NY still (thats usually about a week out for me).


----------



## blakadder

I asked a question about whether an 090 case model has the new stainless steel crown and Dmitry not only answered but pulled the watch and took multiple pictures for me. Thats going above and beyond for the customer in my book.


----------



## antilucem

> I assume their EMS option is run by the Russian postal service as well. Has anyone inquired about shipping via UPS or DHL?


I was told that EMS was not available in Russia when I tried to send my watch to Meranom about a month ago. I avoid DHL like the plague as they rip you off over duty and spurious charges before handing it over.


----------



## unbosom

I've heard that the Russian post is slow but I hardly expected to find out that 2 weeks after it was shipped from Meranom, the package is still in Russia, being passed around from one customs to the other. Frankly, this is a very disappointing reality. I am surprised Putin hasn't cleaned up the Russian post service yet.


----------



## Proliant

unbosom said:


> I've heard that the Russian post is slow but I hardly expected to find out that 2 weeks after it was shipped from Meranom, the package is still in Russia, being passed around from one customs to the other. Frankly, this is a very disappointing reality. I am surprised Putin hasn't cleaned up the Russian post service yet.


Its the inconsistency that drives me batty.


----------



## deangc

unbosom said:


> I've heard that the Russian post is slow but I hardly expected to find out that 2 weeks after it was shipped from Meranom, the package is still in Russia, being passed around from one customs to the other. Frankly, this is a very disappointing reality. I am surprised Putin hasn't cleaned up the Russian post service yet.


Relax, comrade. It's part of the fun! I recommend having a beer and half-forgetting that you have a watch coming. That way, when it appears, it's a nice little surprise.


----------



## unbosom

That’s ironic, being the item in question, a time measuring device. 😂


----------



## deangc

unbosom said:


> That's ironic, being the item in question, a time measuring device. 


My first Amphibia got here in 26 days. I got a couple of ebay items (an Almaz and a Pobeda) in 19 days. I'm still waiting for an older Vostok shipped Nov 4th, and another couple shipped since then. Like I said, it's part of the fun.


----------



## 24h

How long can I expect order "Processing" for?
I placed an order 4 days ago and nothing yet...


----------



## meranom

24h said:


> How long can I expect order "Processing" for?
> I placed an order 4 days ago and nothing yet...


Hello
please send me in PM order number


----------



## Dave_Mc

unbosom said:


> That's ironic, being the item in question, a time measuring device. 


LOL. I can beat that. Several years ago I was in London on holiday, and happened to be in the big park in Greenwich, and there's a museum of timekeeping there. Figured I'd go in to have a look around.

They had the opening hours wrong on their sign at the entry point.

To add insult to injury, the woman at the desk was pretty rude when I asked her about the opening times (because it appeared to still be open, yet the sign said it should have been closed already).

(To clarify, I didn't mention the mistake, merely politely asked what time it was open until.)

:-s


----------



## deangc

Dave_Mc said:


> LOL. I can beat that. Several years ago I was in London on holiday, and happened to be in the big park in Greenwich, and there's a museum of timekeeping there. Figured I'd go in to have a look around.
> 
> They had the opening hours wrong on their sign at the entry point.
> 
> To add insult to injury, the woman at the desk was pretty rude when I asked her about the opening times (because it appeared to still be open, yet the sign said it should have been closed already).
> 
> (To clarify, I didn't mention the mistake, merely politely asked what time it was open until.)
> 
> :-s


So, she was a little ticked off?


----------



## mroatman

Dave_Mc said:


> LOL. I can beat that. Several years ago I was in London on holiday, and happened to be in the big park in Greenwich, and there's a museum of timekeeping there. Figured I'd go in to have a look around.
> They had the opening hours wrong on their sign at the entry point.
> To add insult to injury, the woman at the desk was pretty rude when I asked her about the opening times (because it appeared to still be open, yet the sign said it should have been closed already).
> (To clarify, I didn't mention the mistake, merely politely asked what time it was open until.)
> :-s





deangc said:


> So, she was a little ticked off?


Should have put her in time out.


----------



## Huliganchik

deangc said:


> Relax, comrade. It's part of the fun! I recommend having a beer and half-forgetting that you have a watch coming. That way, when it appears, it's a nice little surprise.


Actually I did forget about mine. And I thought USPS was bad. I was happy when I got mine finally, but will definitely think twice before ordering another one. It actually took the fun out of it for me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha

deangc said:


> My first Amphibia got here in 26 days. I got a couple of ebay items (an Almaz and a Pobeda) in 19 days. I'm still waiting for an older Vostok shipped Nov 4th, and another couple shipped since then. Like I said, it's part of the fun.


I'm glad I'm not the only one waiting for a parcel from Russia to arrive - I'm waiting on something that was despatched by the seller on November 16, released from Russia on November 28, and is still basically somewhere between Russia and Australia now. It's interesting because the two previous Russian watches I bought showed up after about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## spike42

I'd ordered a watch and some mesh bands on 12/4, from Meranom, who processed the order and provided tracking promptly. I was already aware of the Russian PO and am definitely not holding my breath :.. Just curious
to see if I am reading this status correctly....the last updates were:

Released from Russian Federation
13 December 2017, 07:16 190970, Saint Petersburg
Handed over to the customs

12 December 2017, 12:36 190977, Saint Petersburg
2017-12-13 07:16 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment, We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
2017-12-13 07:16 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-11 05:54 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, PULKOVO PI-3, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-06 19:36 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-04 16:21 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Acceptance
Origin Country - Cache Time: 2017-12-19 08:39
2017-12-13 07:16 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo AOPP 190970, Export of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2017-12-12 12:37 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo MMPO Pi-2 190977, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2017-12-12 12:36 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo MMPO Pi-2 190977, Handed over to customs, Соединённые Штаты Америки

As noted, I'm not in any dire need of the stuff but since this was my first time ordering from Meranom, I was just trying to better understand what's going on currently, if anyone has experience. Is
the order in limbo or has it been turned over to USPS?

Thanks!


----------



## spike42

I'd ordered a watch and some mesh bands on 12/4, from Meranom, who processed the order and provided tracking promptly. I was already aware of the Russian PO and am definitely not holding my breath :.. Just curious
to see if I am reading this status correctly....the last updates were:

Released from Russian Federation
13 December 2017, 07:16 190970, Saint Petersburg
Handed over to the customs

12 December 2017, 12:36 190977, Saint Petersburg
2017-12-13 07:16 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment, We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
2017-12-13 07:16 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-11 05:54 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, PULKOVO PI-3, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-06 19:36 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Processed Through Facility
2017-12-04 16:21 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Acceptance
Origin Country - Cache Time: 2017-12-19 08:39
2017-12-13 07:16 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo AOPP 190970, Export of international mail, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2017-12-12 12:37 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo MMPO Pi-2 190977, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2017-12-12 12:36 Sankt-Peterburg-Pulkovo MMPO Pi-2 190977, Handed over to customs, Соединённые Штаты Америки

As noted, I'm not in any dire need of the stuff but since this was my first time ordering from Meranom, I was just trying to better understand what's going on currently, if anyone has experience. Is
the order in limbo or has it been turned over to USPS?

Thanks!


----------



## Neruda

Spike - your watch has entered the vortex of parallel time! With luck it should re-emerge State-side shortly....

Seriously it looks like it's ready to leave Russia. The next step depends on available options - some recent reports, for example, include shipping to Paris and then to the US.


----------



## spike42

Neruda said:


> Spike - your watch has entered the vortex of parallel time! With luck it should re-emerge State-side shortly....
> 
> Seriously it looks like it's ready to leave Russia. The next step depends on available options - some recent reports, for example, include shipping to Paris and then to the US.


Thanks! I will update this thread when received. I've bought a few Vostoks off WUS classifieds but this was my first direct order so wasn't sure how to parse those updates. I was really
happy that the 18mm mesh bands were back in stock again, and a bargain at $12....of course I took the opportunity to add a watch to the order as well


----------



## Proliant

24h said:


> How long can I expect order "Processing" for?
> I placed an order 4 days ago and nothing yet...


Not certain, but I think Meranom is just Dmitry himself. I have had nothing but good experiences. The longest I believe I have seen an item sitting in processing status was 1 day. If it magically ended up being longer than that I would contact them directly. The one concern I have had (which turned out to be my own foolish mistake and disorganization) was addressed within minutes of me sending an email. Great customer service.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha

spike42 said:


> As noted, I'm not in any dire need of the stuff but since this was my first time ordering from Meranom, I was just trying to better understand what's going on currently, if anyone has experience. Is
> the order in limbo or has it been turned over to USPS?


Russia's postal system is notoriously slow and inconsistent - I've ordered stuff from eBay sellers that has arrived in the usual 2- 3 weeks or so, but I've also got something that was lodged by the sender on November 16, didn't get to Customs until the 28th(!) and was released from the Russian Federation for export to Australia that same day and hasn't been heard from since.

Someone else on the forum said the best way to approach this sort of thing is basically half forget about anything you buy from Russia, then be pleasantly surprised when a random package shows up on your doorstep at some point with a watch in it.


----------



## larand

I suspect this time of year sees more delays than usual. For example, here's the shipping trail for my Neptune (last info is 7 days old):

Released from Russian Federation
12 December 2017, 15:10 102972, Sharapovo


Released from RF customs
11 December 2017, 13:13 102972, Sharapovo


Handed over to the customs
11 December 2017, 13:12 102972, Sharapovo


Arrived at the customs of Russian Federation
11 December 2017, 06:36 102972, Sharapovo


Arrived at the local distribution center
10 December 2017, 19:15 102975, Sharapovo


Departed from local distribution center
08 December 2017, 06:23 420300, Russian Federation


Arrived at the customs of Russian Federation
07 December 2017, 07:46 420306, Russian Federation


Arrived at the local distribution center
06 December 2017, 21:01 420300, Russian Federation


Departed from local distribution center
06 December 2017, 07:30 422999, Chistopol


Sorting complete
05 December 2017, 18:01 422980, Chistopol


Arrived at the local distribution center
05 December 2017, 17:15 422999, Chistopol


Arrived at the Post office
05 December 2017, 14:56 422980, Chistopol

I'm not terribly concerned. And even if I was, there's nothing Meranom can do about delays with Russian Post.


----------



## Stuey63

Guys, I'm in the same boat. Mine was mailed from Russia about 10 days ago. Trouble is, it's a Christmas present. Oo-er.


----------



## 24h

Proliant said:


> Not certain, but I think Meranom is just Dmitry himself. I have had nothing but good experiences. The longest I believe I have seen an item sitting in processing status was 1 day. If it magically ended up being longer than that I would contact them directly. The one concern I have had (which turned out to be my own foolish mistake and disorganization) was addressed within minutes of me sending an email. Great customer service.


It's still processing as of 12/19, but I've gotten in contact with Meranom and they told me it's because of an additional item I requested.
They need to contact the factory to get me an extra set of movement screws for hand bluing


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha

Good news, everyone! There was a knock on my door earlier and it was the postie with a package from Russia for me  I can't even begin to imagine what sort of trip it's been on to take more than a month to get here, but the important thing is it arrived safely!


----------



## Stuey63

I have no chance then. Mine left Russia on 10 Dec after ordering it on 23 Nov. I better start looking for another gift!


----------



## Stuey63

Oh, I should add that I am not in any way suggesting this is the fault of Meranom! It's obviously up to the postal services.

As an aside, I have an old parts watch coming from the US and tracking shows it arriving in my city, then going on to New Zealand. It's now in Auckland, some 6,000 km away!


----------



## rmeron

When I ordered from Meranom the order said 2-4 weeks. It was shipped within 2 days but I still figure the max 4 weeks. He has no control over the Russian post. I just hope my 350504 is working great when it arrives and the bracelet is comfortable.


----------



## antilucem

These are mostly not problems with Meranom but postal and customs bureaucracy. The title of the thread is misleading. Four weeks to Australia is good for ordinary post when you consider the distance and the two sets of customs involved.


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha

antilucem said:


> These are mostly not problems with Meranom but postal and customs bureaucracy. The title of the thread is misleading. Four weeks to Australia is good for ordinary post when you consider the distance and the two sets of customs involved.


The thing is, mail regularly gets to Australia from the UK and Western Europe (also on the other side of the planet) in a week to 10 days or so, and it's often about 2-3 weeks for stuff to come from China (which isn't exactly across the road either). I agree the delays are in no way Meranom's fault, but it is something Australian customers have to bear in mind - ie, it could take six weeks to get your watch.


----------



## spike42

By way of update - got my delivery from Russia today. Ordered 12/3, Meranom shipped 12/4, received in USA 12/26. Watch and mesh straps were well-packed and suffered no damage in transit. I guess it could be an
entirely different experience next time, depending on the Postal Service, but in general I am real happy and very likely to buy more


----------



## Stuey63

Not 'mostly'. They are NOT problems with Meranom, as I wrote above. Dmitry was really quick in posting my last order - it was mailed in one day.



antilucem said:


> These are mostly not problems with Meranom but postal and customs bureaucracy. The title of the thread is misleading. Four weeks to Australia is good for ordinary post when you consider the distance and the two sets of customs involved.


----------



## unbosom

After exactly 4 weeks from placing the order with Meranom and 4 weeks less 2 days from the time it was shipped out of Meranom, I received the watch in Toronto. Beautiful indeed. A big thanks to Meranom for making such a style available.


----------



## Proliant

Love that Neptune ..... I have a green one one its way.


----------



## larand

unbosom said:


> After exactly 4 weeks from placing the order with Meranom and 4 weeks less 2 days from the time it was shipped out of Meranom, I received the watch in Toronto. Beautiful indeed. A big thanks to Meranom for making such a style available.


Looks great! That's the same color that I ordered. Hoping mine shows up again on Russian Post tracking soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## unbosom

The Russian tracking site showed mine leaving Russia on Dec 15 and then next log was on Dec 19 when it arrived in Montreal and I did not see anything else. So when it arrived at my door on Dec 27 it was a pleasant surprise. I checked 17track and the Russian tracking site right after it was delivered and they still showed the Dec 19 Montreal log as the latest log.


----------



## Stuey63

Mine arrived today! Excellent. The person for whom I bought the watch has a birthday on 9 Jan, so it's now a birthday gift rather than Christmas. I'd post a pic but I've repackaged it.

This is my second Amphibia from Meranom which burst to life just from unpackaging it.

Thanks again Dmitry.


----------



## larand

As expected, my Neptune has miraculously appeared at JFK in New York three weeks after it cleared export in Moscow. With a little luck, I might even get it in time for Orthodox Christmas. Patience is certainly a virtue when dealing with the Russian postal system (or the American one, for that matter).


----------



## rmeron

rmeron said:


> When I ordered from Meranom the order said 2-4 weeks. It was shipped within 2 days but I still figure the max 4 weeks. He has no control over the Russian post. I just hope my 350504 is working great when it arrives and the bracelet is comfortable.


My watch is now in New York City as of 1-3-18. I should have it next week sometime. I ordered on 12-16-17 so it looks like 3 weeks


----------



## amstel78

rmeron said:


> My watch is now in New York City as of 1-3-18. I should have it next week sometime. I ordered on 12-16-17 so it looks like 3 weeks


I ordered something from Meranom back on 12 December. Last update was the parcel being released from the Russian Federation on 23 December. Nothing else after that. I hope my watch shows up soon as well.


----------



## Econoline

I received a white ScubaDude today from Meranom, ordered 11/28/17. Dmitry posted it within a day, but Russian post took almost a month to clear. I would definitely order from Meranom again, can't blame him for slow postal service.


----------



## thewatchadude

Made 2 orders on 12/08/17 and 1 on 12/11/17 (I know, but this was Xmas time... and my first Xmas with interest in Russian watches). The 3 orders were prepared and shipped within 1 day.

One of those ordered on the 8th and the one from the 11th arrived on Saturday. The second one from the 8th is still in the limbo of the tracking system.

Actually I live in a supposedly developped country but the most frightening part of these watches' trip is always when they move into the hands of my local post system


----------



## ZuluTimeAlpha

I ordered a watch just after Christmas and it arrived today, three weeks later, in Australia - that's pretty good considering the time of year, so I'm happy with that!


----------



## pantagruel

I ordered a watch on January 6th from Meranom (I live in New York in the USA). It left Russia on January 17th and arrived in US customs in New York on January 28th (about 12 miles from my home). So of course it gets shipped by US customs to a USPS facility... in Brockton Massachusetts!!! What the fudge?!?!?!? Not Meranom's fault, or the Russian postal service. Homegrown ridiculousness!!

Finally arrived on February 1st. Just shy of four weeks.


----------



## 24h

How long does a Meranom warranty service generally take?


----------



## meranom

Usually 20 working days


----------



## 24h

meranom said:


> Usually 20 working days


:-! :-! :-!


----------



## Vioviv

24h said:


> How long does a Meranom warranty service generally take?


I'm going to find out, sent two SE's for repair. Never had a classic Amphibia or Komandiski show up with any problems, but 2 of my 3 SE's were DOA. When I emailed for instructions to send them back for repair, I was very happy that Dmitry got back to me right away, and advised me to remove the bracelets for cheaper shipping, include the email, etc. I'm about two weeks in. Of course, Russia Post is the wild card ...
Btw, make sure you keep those little folded warranty papers where you can find him. The instructions tell you to include them in the shipping.
Nothing but great experiences with Meranom, great communication, but I miss the chocolate bars!

PS - when I say great experiences, I've had A LOT of experience in the last 14 months -- 13 watches + lots of spare parts. Out of those 13 watches, only two showed up DOA, which is a perfectly acceptable ratio. I've also ordered two heavily customized watches, with different dial, date wheel, handset, display back, bracelet, and crown, both are spectacular. I'm definitely a Vostok addict, and that's mainly because Meranom is just a routinely fabulous operation. As for the customizing option, I just can't imagine any other company offering that service for such a reasonable price. Meranom gets an A++++++ from me.


----------



## 24h

Vioviv said:


> I'm going to find out, sent two SE's for repair. Never had a classic Amphibia or Komandiski show up with any problems, but 2 of my 3 SE's were DOA. When I emailed for instructions to send them back for repair, I was very happy that Dmitry got back to me right away, and advised me to remove the bracelets for cheaper shipping, etc. I'm about two weeks in. Of course, Russia Post is the wild card ...
> Btw, make sure you keep those little folded warranty papers where you can find him. The instructions tell you to include them in the shipping.
> Nothing but great experiences with Meranom, great communication, but I miss the chocolate bars!


Yes, I have nothing but kind words for Dmitry and the Meranom team (are there more than just him?). 
Extremely pleased with the responsiveness to emails and amazing service.

The ONLY negative side of purchasing from Meranom is the slow Russian Post but that is not under their control :-d


----------



## mattbod

I received my watch from them pretty quickly about two weeks from Tatarstan to UK and was well packed. I don't know how long it would take now with the Skirpal row going on. I'll find out when I buy another watch from them. They swem really efficient. Only complaint is that watch was not well regulated on arrival but attention by a watchmaker here (Dafydd Ellis) sorted that out. I wish Vostok paid more attention to this area as the movements are capable of keepng much better time than the loose quoted spec.


----------



## pjd

I've nothing but praise for Meranom... Fantastic guy and very helpful.
My partner bought me a Neptune SE for my birthday from him, it arrived reasonably quickly and is utterly perfect.
I've just bought some spare parts from him to customise another watch en route...

Now I'm thinking about another Vostok.

What's this about chocolate??


----------



## dgm9

I have purchased from Meranom before, and generally it's been fine, but I had an absolutely terrible experience with them in January and it's made me think twice about ordering from them in the future.

I had a spare case lying around so decided to order a 2415 movement, a dial, and new hands, and put it all together myself. I bought the individual parts in December last year from Meranom, received it in January, assembled it all, and forgot about it. About three weeks later, the watch stopped abruptly, and no amount of winding or anything could get the hands moving again. I tried to tinker with it a bit, but I am not nearly experienced enough to really determine the problem unless it's immediately obvious. I contacted Meranom and was told, essentially, "sorry, no warranty on movements, if you want a warranty buy a full watch."

Luckily, I've sent repairs to the absolutely wonderful forum member Matt Brace before, so I contacted him and he said he was happy to take a look. I sent the watch down to him, and at first he couldn't figure out what was wrong either, so he suggested a full strip, clean, and service. A few days later, he sent me the following message: "your watch is all done, it became quickly apparent what was hindering the movement, other than the balance cap jewels and the auto winding bridge, the rest of the movement was bone dry with no oil anywhere!" Thankfully, Matt is a prince and the watch is now running brilliantly.

I realise Meranom only sells Vostoks and doesn't make them, but surely as a watch dealer they should have their own quality control checks, like making sure their movements, whether sold individually or as part of a watch, have OIL in them. Anyway, a very frustrating experience that really shouldn't have happened.


----------



## meranom

dgm9 said:


> I have purchased from Meranom before, and generally it's been fine, but I had an absolutely terrible experience with them in January and it's made me think twice about ordering from them in the future.
> 
> I had a spare case lying around so decided to order a 2415 movement, a dial, and new hands, and put it all together myself. I bought the individual parts in December last year from Meranom, received it in January, assembled it all, and forgot about it. About three weeks later, the watch stopped abruptly, and no amount of winding or anything could get the hands moving again. I tried to tinker with it a bit, but I am not nearly experienced enough to really determine the problem unless it's immediately obvious. I contacted Meranom and was told, essentially, "sorry, no warranty on movements, if you want a warranty buy a full watch."
> 
> Luckily, I've sent repairs to the absolutely wonderful forum member Matt Brace before, so I contacted him and he said he was happy to take a look. I sent the watch down to him, and at first he couldn't figure out what was wrong either, so he suggested a full strip, clean, and service. A few days later, he sent me the following message: "your watch is all done, it became quickly apparent what was hindering the movement, other than the balance cap jewels and the auto winding bridge, the rest of the movement was bone dry with no oil anywhere!" Thankfully, Matt is a prince and the watch is now running brilliantly.
> 
> I realise Meranom only sells Vostoks and doesn't make them, but surely as a watch dealer they should have their own quality control checks, like making sure their movements, whether sold individually or as part of a watch, have OIL in them. Anyway, a very frustrating experience that really shouldn't have happened.


Hello
We wrote:
Sorry we don't give guarantee for unauthorized movement installation. 
But if you want you can send the watch us for the factory checking and repair if needed.


----------



## Bostok

I appreciate Meranom disponibility to clients, the continuous struggle to innovate and (re-) offer interesting models as well as their efficiency and great site implementation. Nevertheless, in view of recent experiences (mine and others) there should not be forgotten that even if most of us are continuing to buy new products rather by pleasure than necessity , generally speaking , when I buy a watch I expect it *to function* accordingly and not have a guarantee problem ruining the whole experience. Better quality control and rigourosity before sending the watch would highly be preferable to a quick and easy answer: ''yes, it's a guarantee problem, you can send it back to us&#8230;" . Especially when shipment takes so much time, there are sometimes customs involved, the prices are continuously growing and it's a highly competitive market after all&#8230; Thank you for your attention.


----------

